# Interesting article



## Sailor323 (Apr 22, 2021)

This was an interesting article. I'll have to give this a try. Why Winemakers Are Adding Seawater to Their Wines - Gastro Obscura (atlasobscura.com)


----------



## Rembee (Apr 22, 2021)

This is a very interesting article @Sailor323.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Venatorscribe (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks for noting that article. I’m feeling very tempted to make a very small salt addition (at the next racking) to a fruit wine that I have in secondary. I’m a tad scared to try the technique on my reds at present. I’ll see how the country wine goes first. Cheers again for the reference.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 23, 2021)

I can see some value in salt a little salt, In US food products we use salt to hide other flavors.


----------

